# An Post Bonds & Certs.



## edge124 (24 Aug 2009)

Where does An Post invest the above funds.?
Is there any way of checking investment performance.?
Or are all funds only available to Government.?


----------



## Lightning (24 Aug 2009)

*Where does An Post invest the above funds.?*
Some of the money is used by the NTMA to fund day-to-day govt. operations and govt. capital expenditure.

*Is there any way of checking investment performance.?*
Are you talking about the An Post savings term deposits? Your return is fixed. 

*are all funds only available to Government.?*
For some of their products most of the funds are available to the NTMA to utilise.


----------



## bonzos (25 Aug 2009)

This may be a silly question but...Are an post certs & bonds 100% safe?is there any circumstanes where your money could be in danger in the future


----------



## Padraigb (25 Aug 2009)

bonzos said:


> This may be a silly question but...Are an post certs & bonds 100% safe?is there any circumstanes where your money could be in danger in the future



They're as safe as houses.


----------



## Lightning (26 Aug 2009)

bonzos said:


> This may be a silly question but...Are an post certs & bonds 100% safe?is there any circumstanes where your money could be in danger in the future



It is 100% state guaranteed.


----------



## Potter on (6 Sep 2009)

i'm looking into an post bond and cert as one option, but i am a bit wary of the security since government gurantee will expire in oct 2010.  if i deposit money for 3 years fixed, not sure what is going to happen after that date.


----------



## Lightning (6 Sep 2009)

Your 3 year term deposit is state guaranteed.

An Post savings are 100% state guaranteed with no expiry date.


----------



## Potter on (7 Sep 2009)

thanks Fungus.


----------



## edge124 (10 Sep 2009)

Thanks


----------



## CorkGuy12 (12 Sep 2009)

Padraigb said:


> They're as safe as houses.




That expression is probably inaccurate in this climate    An Post Bonds and Certs are much safer than houses


----------



## Padraigb (12 Sep 2009)

timod said:


> That expression is probably inaccurate in this climate    An Post Bonds and Certs are much safer than houses



I waited a long time for somebody to take that bait!


----------

